# PLEASE PRAY FOR MUFFY



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need your prayers for Muffy, our vet called in a perscription for Muffy, he has a parcial callapsed tracha, and gave us a different perscription then what he usually takes. Last night Muffy had a hard time sleeping and was scratching all night. This morning at 5:00 he started making snorting sounds evertime he breathes,I think he's having a hard time breathing. Then he wanted outside and went potty and then had to go again and started vomiting. My husband graabbed him and took him to the vet here in Pahrump. PLEASE PRAY FOR MUFFY. I'm so scared


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Just said a prayer for Muffy and will continue to do so!!! Keep us posted. Hugs to you and to Muffy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Muffy, but you can be sure I will
be thinking and praying for him!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry that Muffy is going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with your family and Muffy.














Please update us when you hear from your husband.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying that Muffy will be ok


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

my prayers are with Muffy and yourself!!

I pray Muffy will be okay soon..


Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Paula!!! I will be watching here for good news about Muffy after your husband returns from the vet. How fortunate that you were in a place that you have vet services available. Try and stay positive even though you are scared.......


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sending Get Well Wishes To Muffy.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry ,yes as others have said let us know when your husband returns. Prayers on the way for Muffy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so sorry Muffy is going through this terrible time, you are all in my thoughts and prayers along with Muffy















Please let us know how he is doing


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts going your way








keep us posted i hope everything turns out to be okay


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers are being said for Muffy and you!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that Muffy is going through this. I am sure it is hard on your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, Muffy is in the thoughts and prayers, hope he is ok!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending all my prayers and positive thoughts to your family and Muffy. I sure hope he's okay. 
Please keep us posted, Paula.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for Muffy [attachment=13439:attachment] being sent. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I hope everything will be OK with Muffy...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my, prayers for Muffy are on the way


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no. i'm so sorry to hear about muffy. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Praying for Muffy and you and your hubby. Will be watching for a good report.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor Muffy, maybe a reaction to the new med? I hope he is Okay!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope Muffy is ok. Sorry to hear that news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I won't be on long, there are two vets here and the first vet was in surgery







the second vet said they were booked till 3;00







my husband got so mad he ask them what they were going to do if Muffy died.







I'm so stressed, you should see Muffy, he is having a hard time breathing I mean everytime he takes a breath he snorts and then opens his mouth to breath. He doesn't seem real uncomfortable, but it's driving me crazy having to wait. keep praying, what would I do without you guys


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Poor Muffy...maybe they will be able to get to him before 3:00. crossing my fingers!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Recovery prayers for Muffy. I am so sorry to hear about his poor health.









Melanie


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Still sending positive thoughts and prayers Muffy's way! Paula, I sure hope that Muffy will be ok.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Paula,
My heart goes out to you and Muffy, I will continue praying for you both, please update us often..

Sending good vibes your way...










Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Paula...I feel so terrible and just want you to know that you, hubby and Muffy
are on my mind and I'm praying the vet can take care of this and fix Muffy's breathing.
Please come back after Muffy see's the vet and let us know what's happening.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What kind of vets are those. The ABC's in triage say that breathing if one of the most important. I'd be hopping mad.







I hope things are going ok.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

my thoughts and prayers will be with Muffy and your family. please give us an update when you can.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Prayers coming your way, Paula. Muffy is a fighter -- he's got so many people pulling for him. We'll wait to hear the good news soon, I hope.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Paula, keeping the little guy in our prayers. Please keep us posted...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in, hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no, I hope they can see him quickly. and I hope he will be ok. I'll be praying for him starting right now


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry...just saw this thread! I'm praying for little Muffy and that the vet can get to the bottom of the problem quickly and give Muffy some comfot!
Will be looking for your update!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hope muffy is ok







will be sendnign positive thoughts ur way


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy's not doing any better







my husband took him to the vet, there were many people with their baby's ahead of him, he waited and then left







I am so upset







I can't believe he did that.







Tonight he has been vomiting and is still having breathing problems. I am very upset right now and all I want to do is


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Muffy's not doing any better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear Paula. I am at a loss for words right now about poor sweet Muffy. I don't want
to start asking questions while I know you are so worried and upset, but is there another
vet you could take Muffy to? Don't they have some kind of emergency medical someplace
in the town you're in or another town close by? Gosh I hope and Pray that Muffy will be ok 
and you'll be able to find him some help tonight. I will Pray and Pray as hard as I can for 
Muffy to get better!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Paula,

Ive just come on. It is Thursday 10am 9/28. I hope that Muffy is better. Have you been to the vet again?

I do hope that he is a bit better?? Sending lots and lots and hugs, prayers, tail wags from down under.




















































Please keep us informed.

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and Chloe aka the little sausage from down under


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Just checking in hoping for good news--but I don't see any.







Paula, I'm so sorry that Muffy is still sick--is there anywhere else you can take him? Your poor baby!!!







I am still praying for him!!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

More prayers coming your way. Come on, Muffy - fight! Holding you close, Paula.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The power of "Prayer" is very strong. Rest assured, you and Muffy have a "Gazillion" prayers headed your way.

Hey Girlfriend, you have me, and ALL my kids, praying for you









You, and Muffy, have this ENTIRE forum PRAYING for you.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

All our love ~

Debbie, Joplin, Frankie, Billy, Henry and Daisy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy's resting, he still is breathing rough but he isn't vomiting, he has ate some and drinks lots of water, hopefully he has had a reaction and will be better tomorrow, if not I will take him to the vet. I do know the power of prayer and I believe he is in God's hands, it's wonderful to have all of you to lean on. I'll post tomorrow, I'm exhausted.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting Paula. I've been watching. I hope things will stay stable through the night. Try and get some rest. And yes, I know how hard it is......


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear poor Muffy is having a rough time - I'm also coming in late (5.30 pm Thursday in Au) ... hope Muffy had a good night & is much much better in the morning.

Sending all our positive vibes your way!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about Muffy. Hopefully he'll improve a little by tomorrow. If not I would take him to any vet or emergency vet. I think you'll be less stressed once you get to the vet's.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope he is better today, I will continue to pray for all of you..



Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check in on Muffy. I so wish the vet had seen him. I pray he had a good night..please update us as soon as you can.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Paula, i'm so sorry to hear little Muffy is sick









I franticly read through the posts hoping for a good update but nothing yet!

I will be thinking of you all







praying that he gets better real soon


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know it's only 7:00 a.m. in Nevada -- but I sure do want to see a post from Paula soon to hear how Muffy did through the night. Prayers are still flowing your way that Muffy rested comfortably through the night and that YOU got some much-needed rest too. 

Maybe you could be the one to camp out at the vet's office today and simply INSIST that they help your Muffy?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was hoping for some "GOOD" news on Muffy this morning. Got up and checked
in the middle of the night because he was on my mind. I hope he had a good 
night and is doing better this morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's 7;49 here in Pahrump, Muffy had a bad night







we tried calling the vet and no answer, they don't have a emergency number.







Pahrump is a backwards town to say the least.







Muffy continues to vomit everytime he drinks water, he actually has fell over a couple times in the night.














My husband is going to take Muffy over at 8:00 hopefully the vet will be there. I am so scared. The nearest vet is 60 miles away in Las Vegas, please continue your prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula I'm sorry Muffy isn't any better. I hope he can get into a vet today. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Paula, hopefully Muffy will get into the vet today and get some treatment going. You have my continued prayers. Please keep us posted.
















Pam and Sassy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got a phone call from husband, he was the first one at the office at 8:00 and they wouldn't see Muffy














they said it had to be by app. only







and no one had cancelled.







he is on the road going to the last vet here, please Lord help us get in to see the vet.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

How awfull! I hope he finds help soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I can understand how worried and frustrated you are!









Here's a thought... do you have a vet that knows you and will try to help... perhaps you can speak with him/her on the phone and explain what's going on.... if he knows Muffy maybe he will have some idea of what to do. But if he/she feels that Muffy must be seen, can he/she do a referral and perhaps recommend a vet where you are... perhaps he has a directory of vets, etc. or grads from his alma mater... some sort of way to make a recommendation....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I just got a phone call from husband, he was the first one at the office at 8:00 and they wouldn't see Muffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard of such a thing. Shame on them for not
seeing Muffy with breathing problems. I would have spit on
them if they did that to me!!!!! What is wrong with people?
Hopefully hubby finds someone soon.















That's a terrible thing for me to say and I know I wouldn't
have done anythng that gross, but sure would have felt like it!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just now read through all the post...poor Muffy. Paula please keep us posted. Prayers and lots of good thoughts being sent your way. I just can't believe that a vet would not see a dog/cat/pet that was having an emergency. I know I have been at my vets and someone comes rushing in with a pet and they are seen right away. One time I cancelled my appointment so the vet could attend to an emergency - Lacey was only there for a checkup.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I find their refusal to see Muffy appalling! Do they have no emergencies in that town? That would be reason enough for me to not live in that area.......I amstill hoping for good news about Muffy.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Paula, please know that you and Muffy are in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted, as best you can, as to poor Muffy's condition. I know that many of us are coming here to the forum just to check on him.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Gosh Paula I am so sorry you are having to go through this, we will continue praying for Muffy's recovery


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope you find a vet soon, that was terrible what they did















Friggin unbelievable...
You and Muffy are still in my thoughts Paula..

Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't believe they didn't see Muffy, what's wrong with them?














I'm glad you are trying your best to find a vet. I can imagine how frustrating this is. I would call 911, hey if the vet refuse to see him what other choice you got ?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got a call from hubby, he finally got in to see the vet. The vet took blood work and said she thinks it could be a inner ear infection, but she doubted it,







or it is Muffy's heart







he has conjestive heart failure and is on Enalapril, she said after she gets the blood work back she will call us, she would like to put him on another heart med to relieve the water around his heart. I'm waiting to see what the blood work says. The sad thing is we will be in Yuma on the 1st and could see his vet there. We are leaving tomorrow for Vegas, Muffy has to see the eye doc there, once we leave I won't have the internet until the first. I will keep you posted today. I am just so thankful he was able to be seen by a vet. I can't believe how the vets are here, I would NEVER live here, you couldn't pay me enough. I'll post more this afternoon.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I cant believe they wouldnt see him!! I would be fuming mad. I hope your husband finds a vet soon. I am thinking of you guys and waiting for updates.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, the poor thing. I hope all is well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You and Muffy will be in our prayers


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers & hugs to you & Muffy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I just got a call from hubby, he finally got in to see the vet. The vet took blood work and said she thinks it could be a inner ear infection, but she doubted it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my Missy went into congestive heart failure the vet could tell just by listening to her chest. ( We too had takn missy due to difficulty breathing). As soon as she listened she said I don't like what I'm hearing and immediately gave her a dose of Lasix . She said it would work within 10-15mins which it did, then went on to have chest X-Ray which also confirmed Missy heart was enlarged ( Missy had a murmer for few years, and on Enalapril and this is not uncommon to have the heart enlarge over time) .
We were sent home with oral med for the fluid (furosemide) as well as Theophylline to help with the airway/breathing.
She kept constant communication with me.. she said normally she'd hospitalize another pooch but with Missy and diabetes as well.. she felt she was best at home with my caring for her... and phone comunication with her. I was to keep an eye out for water consumption and urine output. as well as her overall breathing. The meds gave her a LOT of relief!! In a day or so she was back to her self. I had to sometimes change the amount of "lasix".. if she didn't need it I did it 2 x day.. if mid day I noticed even a but of change.. I gave one at that time.
I sure hope you get a vet right on top of this!
I think the way you and Muffy have been treated is horrible!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Paula, i'm praying that Muffy is better soon







's to all of you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry I haven't gotten back, Muffy is resting, he drank some water, we tried to feed him this canned food the vet gave us for sensitive stomachs, but he wouldn't eat any, he never eats soft food.







The vet charged us $111.33 and gave Muffy no relief. The phone rang and it was the vets office, they had to let us know that they had messed up on our bill and we owed them $8.00 more.







WE are on pins and needles waiting to hear what the results were from the blood work. LONG DAY. As soon a s I know something I will post


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I'm sorry I haven't gotten back, Muffy is resting, he drank some water, we tried to feed him this canned food the vet gave us for sensitive stomachs, but he wouldn't eat any, he never eats soft food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I just got a call from hubby, he finally got in to see the vet. The vet took blood work and said she thinks it could be a inner ear infection, but she doubted it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally thank God! Well at least they did blood work and will beable to find out what's going on.
Hopefully the meds will take care of the fluid around Muffy's heart and then he'll for sure feel 
better. I'm sure the vets orders were for Muffy to rest because of getting out of breath from the
conjestive heart failure. With the help of God he'll get better soon. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear Muffy is still not feeling good.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

and prayers for Muffy







I hope he is able to get well soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG, what a run around







we finally heard from the vet apparently the blood work came back with Muffy having a infection, but she doesn't know what kind, so she charged us another $40.00 and gave us some Zeniquin. Muffy still is very sick. All he wants to do is sleep, he hasn't went potty all day,and won't eat, we are be side ourselves. Tomorrow we leave this place and we are going to Vegas for a couple days. Muffy can be seen by the eye doc there, maybe they can refer us to a good vet. WE will be in Yuma on the first. I will be on line today on and off but then you won't hear from me until the 1st or 2nd. Please keep praying.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

We wont stop praying till Muffy is okay.
I am so sorry Paula, I hope everything turns around and you get some good news, and Muffy 
starts feeling better...


Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope the meds work soon and you know I will keep
praying for Muffy!






















I hopw Muffy will at least drink some water, he needs that.
Carry it to him where he's sleeping and maybe he'll have
a little drink. Poor baby!


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and Muffy.







I am praying for Muffy to get better. (I am also praying that those vets develop some compassion - even though I'd rather SPIT







on them for their neglect and lack of concern.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear that Muffy is still having problems. You are probably correct to get a 2nd opinion! Travel safely and let us know something when you can.....


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

We will keep praying for Muffy, and we hope Muffy gets better soon


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on Muffy, you need to get better soon














Your momma is so worried about you









Paula, we will continue to pray for Muffy and you and your husband.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope that Muffy get better quick







Have a safe trip, I will be wishing you the best


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I am so sorry you and Muffy are going through this... I know it must be especially hard to deal with being on the road and not near a vet who knows you. I sure hope that things get better soon.


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Sending good thoughts to your family. I hope Muffy feels better!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Still praying for Muffy's recovery. Poor little guy!!!







I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.







Hugs and more hugs to you both!!!



































Can't wait to hear some good news when Muffy is well again!!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hang in there ...we will be praying for Muffy


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> OMG, what a run around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh...poor Muffy!! I would be sure to take records of the blood work from this vet before you go. We have moved around a bit and its been helpful to have some records on hand to better explain stuff. I hope Muffy will be better in no time.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that Muffy is so sick. I will keep you and Muffy in my thoughts and prayers.







Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy is feeling abit better tonight, he ate some soft royal canin sensitive formula dog food tonight and kept it down. He went out and went potty, but he is still drinking lots of water and doesn't want to move around. He is breathing almost back to normal, He's so much better then last night. Hopefully he will have a good night.I'll post tomorrow morning before we leave for Vegas. I want to thank you guys for your prayers, God's listening


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Muffy is feeling better!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Muffy is feeling better & hope he continues to get even better.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

What a nightmare!!! I am sorry Muffy is not well. Could you call your vet in Yuma, and at least see what they have to say.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear Muffy is improving a little bit. Hopefully he'll continue to recover while on your trip.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's good news. please get some good rest. I continue praying , we want him 100% better


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Paula -- it's almost 8:00 a.m. for you and I bet you'll soon be off to Las Vegas. I hope Muffy continued to have a good night and that YOU got some rest. I also hope that you'll find better vet care in Vegas. Continued prayers for you, your husband, Muffy and little Matilda, too. Let us know how everything is going, okay?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am glad that Muffy is feeling better. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy had a good night














and so did we, he is better, he still isn't moving around alot and only had one breathing problem last night, he is eating some and drinks lots of water, he goes potty but not poo. I can't wait to leave Pahrump(bad memories), we will be in Vegas for a couple days, but not on the strip, we have to many doc app. for Muffy and don't want to leave him alone. 
You have been my life line, I want you all to know that I just couldn't make it without you, when things were really bad and I felt I just couldn't take it anymore, I knew Muffy and I were being prayed for, you'll never know how much that has meant to me. Keep us in your prayers for our safe journey. I will post when I get to Yuma. Last check Yuma was 104














it's been 94 here. see you soon Paula

PS Matilda has been a angel through all this









PSS I am still praying for those who have ask prayer and will continue


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YAYAYAYAY I am so glad he is feeling better, wow great news, just what I was praying for...

I hope everything goes great and Muffy stays well..

Andrea~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

YAY MUFFY!!!!!




























I'm SO glad he had a good night, Paula!! What a relief. Prayers for his continued recovery coming your way!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Muffy is feeling abit better tonight, he ate some soft royal canin sensitive formula dog food tonight and kept it down. He went out and went potty, but he is still drinking lots of water and doesn't want to move around. He is breathing almost back to normal, He's so much better then last night. Hopefully he will have a good night.I'll post tomorrow morning before we leave for Vegas. I want to thank you guys for your prayers, God's listening[/B]



Things are looking up!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this and wanted to say I'm sorry about Muffy. I'm glad he's getting better though. I will keep you all in my prayers. Stay safe.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear this Paula







we will keep praying for better health & a safe journey for all


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank God Muffy has gotten some relief! I'll be remembering you in pray, and hoping you all do well on the way to Yuma. Anxious to hear from you when you get settled.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Have a safe trip and let us know soon how Muffy is


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad to hear Muffy is starting to feel better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happry to see Muffy is feeling better! Will pray that it continues and the problem all cleared!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula,
I see that you are on line. Hope to see good news about Muffy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We got to Yuma a couple hours ago, long day, but were here







VERY HOT 104 today







it's 8:40 and 80







Muffy was doing much better but seems to be coughing some tonight, he's still not his happy self but getting better. We will see how he does tomorrow. I can't tell you how glad I am to be here. Our vet knows Muffy and all his needs, we will take him in this coming week. While we were in Vegas we took him to the eye doc. his eyes are doing well, tear flow was good and pressure check was right where it needs to be. Praise God. I'll post more tomorrow,


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Good news about Muffy's eye check. It must feel so good to be in Yuma where you know a vet and can get there quickly if you need to. I know you feel relief just being there. Thanks for the update and just know that prayers are contiuing for your all.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad the eye check went well Paula, will continue to send all happy & positive vibes yours & Muffy's way!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Paula, i didn`t see this thread until now. I am so sorry Muffy was not feeling well but i am glad he`s better now.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Coming in late on this thread, sorry, so over-joyed Muffy is feeling some better, and his eyes
are improving!







What a relief to get to "your" vet..my prayers and thoughts are with
Muffy, and for safe travels!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so pleased to see Muffy is on the mend, I will keep praying that he continues to improve


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

good to hear all is going well Paula, long may it continue


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Paula, We are loading the RV and heading out for this week, so I won't be able to check on Muffy and you guys until Saturday. I pray all will go well!








Dee


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad to hear that Muffy's eye check was good! Hope that he'll continue to improve. Thank goodness you have access to vets that you trust!


----------

